# Released trout in Dow Lake, so I went to WV...



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

...for some real trout fishing! I never cared for the crowds and craziness of Dow after it has been stocked, so I packed my stuff on Friday and spent the weekend in WV hitting some small streams. In the roughly 2 days (and change) I was there, I fished 6 small streams, 2 of which were completely new to me. One of my goals on this trip was to find some new water. I only wound up with around half an hour of fishing tme Friday evening but had good action in that short time, landing 3 wild rainbows and missing a few more. Saturday I had planned to fish a long ways up into a stream I had never gone that far into, but those plans changed when I got about 1/4 mile in and saw a parked truck at a nearby pull-off above me. It's not that often that happens on the small stuff, but not wanting to fish "used water," I headed back to the truck and decided to hit another close stream that was new to me, and it paid off with a lot of brookies! On Sunday, I headed a good ways to a new stream that a buddy suggested, and it was gorgeous country and a gorgeous stream...I just had trouble finding cooperating fish! I'm not sure what the issue was, if I was not doing my part or the fish were not active, but I struggled to get the skunk off until about noon, and finally landed 2 small rainbows. Shortly after that, I had to skedaddle and head for home. It was a great weekend of fishing, I found new water and saw some new country! 

All my fish were caught on dries. Productive patterns were #18 p-chute BWO, #16 Royal Wulff, #16 tan stimulator, and #14 Ausable Wulff. The Ausable Wulff and stimis I threw in brighter light and rougher water when I was having a hard time tracking the fly and seeing strikes on Saturday.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweeeeet dude. Uncharted or at least unfamiliar waters are definitely the best. Sounds like you had a great time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's always an adventure when you get off the beaten path in WV!


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful fish. I will always take a small tight stream with brook trout over big rivers with large Rainbows/Browns.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

cool i camt wait to hopefully do that this year................mario....s.f.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report Jeff! When I cant see the flies I usually keep keep it line slack tight and watch for the water breaks meaning they have taken the fly. Hard to beat the wulff patterns.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice report Jeff! When I cant see the flies I usually keep keep it line slack tight and watch for the water breaks meaning they have taken the fly. Hard to beat the wulff patterns.


Yep, can't sink 'em and they are easy to see.


----------

